# Had a conversation with an acquaintance who lives in Russia



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2022)

...and it was a head-scratcher. I've known and have had occasional conversations with Dan for about 7 years. We met on an online international social exchange type forum, now defunct. He was there to learn English and western culture...basically wanted to find out if the west was as evil as he'd been taught. He lives in a small-ish village, doing better than some but far from wealthy. Over the past 7 years he got married, built his own home by hand with help from his brother and friends, and has a child now.

Anyway, we had an online conversation yesterday and I asked him what he thought about Russia's invasion of Ukraine, where he figured it'd go and all that, and his answers surprised me, but they are interesting.

He said there's no real democracy anywhere in the world, that all governments are puppet regimes controlled by 2 organizations. These 2 organizations control everything on the planet. They make everything happen, including wars. They control people and the world economy through education systems, the media and marketing, and every industry. 

About Russia's invasion of Ukraine he said "Think back to two months ago, 6 weeks ago, two weeks ago. What was happening? All the world was talking about this thing. A hint: it was a big major thing when it happen in Canada. ...Yes, you are right; Freedom Caravan. Now remember what time Russia made invasion to Ukraine. Is when Freedom Caravan start in US. Freedom Caravan is threat, the real threat. Is threat to 2 companies, 2 corporation. Can you guess, my friend? Who are they, these two?"

I couldn't guess, so he told me. Blackrock and Vanguard.

Me: Dan, have you learned yet the English phrase "Conspiracy theorist?"

He laughed and said "Yes, I know it." Then he asked me what I thought. I told him I'd study up on Blackrock and Vanguard and promised him I'd think about it without judgement. He said it was "no matter", that we have no control over it anyway, but that goodness would ultimately triumph over this evil.

Then he sent me a link to this incredible animated video. (13 minutes)


----------



## Jace (Mar 2, 2022)

Wow! Interesting!


----------



## Tom52 (Mar 2, 2022)

So, two large U.S. Investment firms influenced Putin to invade Ukraine for their own mutual benefit? Definitely a strange conspiracy theory.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2022)

Tom52 said:


> So, two large U.S. Investment firms influenced Putin to invade Ukraine for their own mutual benefit? Definitely a strange conspiracy theory.


Yeah, according to Dan, for world control to work perfectly there has to always be an enemy. "Example; on 9-11 it was Muslims, today is Russia."


----------



## terry123 (Mar 2, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, according to Dan, for world control to work perfectly there has to always be an enemy. "Example; on 9-11 it was Muslims, today is Russia."


He is your friend but all I can think is Stupid again at work!  Just my thoughts on Your Friend!


----------



## Purwell (Mar 2, 2022)

No evidence that he is more stupid than many other people.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2022)

terry123 said:


> He is your friend but all I can think is Stupid again at work!  Just my thoughts on Your Friend!


Dan is very religious. He mentioned more than once that he's read the Bible twice, so I suppose he's thinking of Revelations. He likened these 2 corporations to Satan and seems certain that good will triumph in the "final battle".

I don't judge him at all. This is what he believes, and that's ok. Learning more about him was interesting, though. But he'll remain my friend.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> ...and it was a head-scratcher. I've known and have had occasional conversations with Dan for about 7 years. We met on an online international social exchange type forum, now defunct. He was there to learn English and western culture...basically wanted to find out if the west was as evil as he'd been taught. He lives in a small-ish village, doing better than some but far from wealthy. Over the past 7 years he got married, built his own home by hand with help from his brother and friends, and has a child now.
> 
> Anyway, we had an online conversation yesterday and I asked him what he thought about Russia's invasion of Ukraine, where he figured it'd go and all that, and his answers surprised me, but they are interesting.
> 
> ...


Not Dan Sheerkoz????


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

@RadishRose  Who is Dan Sheerkoz?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 2, 2022)

What?! No mention of ALEC, the Illuminati, The Catholic Church or The Free Masons?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2022)

Tish said:


> @RadishRose  Who is Dan Sheerkoz?


A YouTuber in Russia who built his own home and he and his wife had a baby about a year ago. You can look him up. They're a cute couple.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 2, 2022)

Tish said:


> @RadishRose  Who is Dan Sheerkoz?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


There's too many on the Telegram format. Not worth the time.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2022)

Small world!


----------



## Chet (Mar 2, 2022)

George Soros's name comes up once in a while as someone who finances radical causes...probably just for fun because he can.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 2, 2022)

You are being suckered by your Russian friend.  He's part of an anti semitic group making the suggestion that "they" control everything.  I know more than one Russian, Frank, I know legions.
I'd easily guarantee you that he is connected.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 2, 2022)

Chet said:


> George Soros's name comes up once in a while as someone who finances radical causes...probably just for fun because he can.



I have hated that man since his 1998 60 minutes interview.  To give the excuse "If I hadn't done it, someone else would have" for some of the craptastic things he's done... what a cop out.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 2, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> ...and it was a head-scratcher.



Think of all the disinformation the people of Russia have been fed for almost a century.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 2, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You are being suckered by your Russian friend.  He's part of an anti semitic group making the suggestion that "they" control everything.  I know more than one Russian, Frank, I know legions.
> I'd easily guarantee you that he is connected.



He certainly has an internet presence.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 2, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You are being suckered by your Russian friend.  He's part of an anti semitic group making the suggestion that "they" control everything.  I know more than one Russian, Frank, I know legions.
> I'd easily guarantee you that he is connected.



Yup, sounds about right. Always be super, super careful about interacting with folks from Russia. China also. Spies are not just in the movies. And they are not just James Bond types. Corrupt regimes use every dirty trick in the book to try and get into our society and create influence...in every single sphere imaginable.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 2, 2022)

Always be super, super careful about interacting with folks from Russia.  China also.  Spies are not just in the movies.  And they are not just James Bond types.  Corrupt regimes use every dirty trick in the book to try and get into our society and create influence...in every single sphere imaginable.

I am not saying our governments here in the Western are pristine, perfect and without corruption. 

But just because every large institution has some corruption, does not mean they have anywhere near the same level of corruption, human rights abuses and on.

Amnesty International issues annual reports of human rights abuses, country by country. Some are just pure evil. And the US, Britain, Germany, France...others.....however imperfect, they all commit only a tiny fraction of the human rights abuses perpetrated by countries like Russia and China.

Putin and his gang of goons have stolen their money FROM the Russian people. They are keeping the Russian people down. They are the ones causing poverty in Russia. All they would ever have to do is just let the people be, open up trade with the West and their people would be so much better off. But they are horribly myopic, demonically selfish and just ruining the lives of millions...and have been for over 20 years now.

China is different, far more complex. There are some good things happening in China. About 300 million out of their 1.3 billion population now have Western standard of living levels. Which is some legitimate good and progress. So, however abusive, I do think the Chinese government has some devotion to some of the Chinese people.

I don't think the Russian oligarchs care a single jot whether the Russian population lives or dies or suffers.

They're criminals. They are Mafia. They all belong in jail.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 2, 2022)

He posted a youtube video Sunday ..."Prices in a Russian Grocery store after sanctions 2022"   ...full shelves, great prices ...and about three other shoppers in the store during the whole video.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 2, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> He posted a youtube video Sunday ...Prices in a Russian Grocery store after sanctions 2022.  Full shelves, great prices ...and about three other shoppers in the store during the whole video.



Putin is 6' 7" tall.  He once bench pressed 9000 lbs.   He can fly.  At night, in the sky above Moscow, he can been seen flying in the air with a beautiful sack of candy and toys for the children. His tears cure cancer.  When he sings, the angels stop and weep.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You are being suckered by your Russian friend.  He's part of an anti semitic group making the suggestion that "they" control everything.  I know more than one Russian, Frank, I know legions.
> I'd easily guarantee you that he is connected.


Thank you, sweetheart.

He knows about my Jewish heritage, though. He said he studied Judaism. And this conversation yesterday (actually, Monday) was the first time he ever talked politics. If you can call it that.

Anyway, I don't talk to him very often; 3-4 times a year, just to see how he's doing. We talked a lot years ago on the social site we were on. I liked helping him with his English....me and about 20 other people on there.

I'll be careful, hon.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> He certainly has an internet presence.


I didn't know how popular he's gotten until Paco Dennis posted one of his videos and I went and checked it out. I knew he'd started a channel, and I used to watch it fairly often, but I haven't watched any for well over a year.

I'm glad he's doing well.


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> ...and it was a head-scratcher. I've known and have had occasional conversations with Dan for about 7 years. We met on an online international social exchange type forum, now defunct. He was there to learn English and western culture...basically wanted to find out if the west was as evil as he'd been taught. He lives in a small-ish village, doing better than some but far from wealthy. Over the past 7 years he got married, built his own home by hand with help from his brother and friends, and has a child now.
> 
> Anyway, we had an online conversation yesterday and I asked him what he thought about Russia's invasion of Ukraine, where he figured it'd go and all that, and his answers surprised me, but they are interesting.
> 
> ...


I think Dan is spot on right. I'd throw in the WEF, World Economic Forum who has currently been deleting their webpages. Just adjust my tinfoil hat and call me a conspiracy theorist. BTW, Blackrock & Vanguard own all the world's media so it's harder to learn the truth about anything except from a guy livestreaming from his cell phone on the scene if you know what I mean and there are more independent news journalists these days because so many have lost belief in the MSM.


----------



## Purwell (Mar 3, 2022)

chic said:


> so many have lost belief in the MSM.


What is MSM?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 3, 2022)

Purwell said:


> What is MSM?


I believe chic means Main Stream Media


----------



## Purwell (Mar 3, 2022)

I see, thank you.


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

@RadishRose and @Paco Dennis Thank you will do.


----------



## Brookswood (Mar 3, 2022)

A lot of people have ideas about what causes events to take place.  But, not all people's ideas deserve serious consideration.   One of our jobs as thinking people, is to decide what arguments have merit  (even if we disagree with them!), which one need more data, and which ones are so outrageous that we should not waste our limited time on them. IMHO, the Vanguard/Blackrock explaination of world evens is one that is not worth the time it just took me to write this sentence.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> A YouTuber in Russia who built his own home and he and his wife had a baby about a year ago. You can look him up. They're a cute couple.


Yes I too watched his videos everyone of them.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Always be super, super careful about interacting with folks from Russia.  China also.  Spies are not just in the movies.  And they are not just James Bond types.  Corrupt regimes use every dirty trick in the book to try and get into our society and create influence...in every single sphere imaginable.
> 
> I am not saying our governments here in the Western are pristine, perfect and without corruption.
> 
> ...


What is the difference from the Vikings to today,?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 7, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I don't think the *Russian oligarchs care a single jot whether the Russian population lives or dies or suffers*.
> 
> They're criminals. They are Mafia. They all belong in jail.


I think that was Dan's point, and he includes the rest of the world's population. He believes the oligarchs of the world are puppets of the few at the top; the CEOs (or whatever) of BlackRock and Vanguard.

Did you watch that animated video I posted? You should, it's pretty cool. Dan said "This is it; this is explanation for all what is happen in our times, in recent decades."


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 7, 2022)

Very interesting Murumurr - thanks for sharing!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2022)

chic said:


> I think Dan is spot on right. I'd throw in the WEF, World Economic Forum who has currently been deleting their webpages. Just adjust my tinfoil hat and call me a conspiracy theorist. BTW, Blackrock & Vanguard own all the world's media so it's harder to learn the truth about anything except from a guy livestreaming from his cell phone on the scene if you know what I mean and there are more independent news journalists these days because so many have lost belief in the MSM.


"BTW, Blackrock & Vanguard own all the world's media" Seriously?!


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 7, 2022)

I dunno about Dan, @Murrmurr ...at least from the last few videos. The "food prices after sanctions" one was really weird in that it was all beautifully, fully stocked with great prices ...BUT there were no other shoppers in the store with them.  There were a few comments about it looking staged and those disappeared quickly.

As for financial institutions controlling much of the world ...sure they do.  Along with media moguls, shadowy king makers like the Koches and Soros, old money aristocracy, new tech billionaires.   Bilderberg meetings used to be secret and anyone who referenced them was called a conspiracy theorist.  Then the Internet came along and they could no longer hide so they no longer try.  You can look at the list of attendees through the years and know that if this group is getting together to discuss the world 'off the record', the interests of everyday people aren't priority.  We're discussed in how we can consume their goods and increase their wealth but it's not based on what's best for us if what's best for us doesn't provide more money, more power for elites.   Nations outside the West like Russia, China exaggerate it as propaganda but at the core, they're not wrong.  For all that's wrong with it, it's still better than anything anyone else has going.  I can't thing of any current form of government that isn't controlled at the top by some sort of elite or the other, nor can I think of one throughout history.


----------



## Brookswood (Mar 7, 2022)

Be careful about social media at this time.  If you have any doubts, read the Mueller Report's findings on Russia, Section II-A.   Regardless of what you feel about the former President read that section.  It's eye opening.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 7, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> I dunno about Dan, @Murrmurr ...at least from the last few videos. The "food prices after sanctions" one was really weird in that it was all beautifully, fully stocked with great prices ...BUT there were no other shoppers in the store with them.  There were a few comments about it looking staged and those disappeared quickly.
> 
> As for financial institutions controlling much of the world ...sure they do.  Along with media moguls, shadowy king makers like the Koches and Soros, old money aristocracy, new tech billionaires.   Bilderberg meetings used to be secret and anyone who referenced them was called a conspiracy theorist.  Then the Internet came along and they could no longer hide so they no longer try.  You can look at the list of attendees through the years and know that if this group is getting together to discuss the world 'off the record', the interests of everyday people aren't priority.  We're discussed in how we can consume their goods and increase their wealth but it's not based on what's best for us if what's best for us doesn't provide more money, more power for elites.   Nations outside the West like Russia, China exaggerate it as propaganda but at the core, they're not wrong.  For all that's wrong with it, it's still better than anything anyone else has going.  I can't thing of any current form of government that isn't controlled at the top by some sort of elite or the other, nor can I think of one throughout history.


Head of the World Economic Forum, Klaus Schwab, falls into the shadowy kings category. And his Global Leaders of Tomorrow organization, basically a 5-year training program for young influential elites, is raising some eyebrows lately. It also has a bunch of notable alumni. My state governor is one of them.

This is why Dan views the Freedom Convoy and all epidemic-related protests around the world as the catalyst for Putin's invasion of Ukraine. He said there's 2 things going on there, a) the shadowy kings saw people rallying for freedom world-wide, and b) clearly, the common folk needed a distraction, a tried and true tactic. 

So I gather the way Dan sees it, the shadowy kings killed 2 birds with one stone by using their influence to influence Putin to invade Ukraine, creating an opportunity for economic reset 2.0, while simultaneously distracting the pesky commoner's from their escalating kumbaya nonsense.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 7, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I think that was Dan's point, and he includes the rest of the world's population. He believes the oligarchs of the world are puppets of the few at the top; the CEOs (or whatever) of BlackRock and Vanguard.
> 
> Did you watch that animated video I posted? You should, it's pretty cool. Dan said "This is it; this is explanation for all what is happen in our times, in recent decades."


not yet.  Thanks for sharing.  I do want to be respectful and get to it soon.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 12, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> not yet.  Thanks for sharing.  I do want to be respectful and get to it soon.


The animators did an excellent job of visualizing their message. I don't agree with the message, but it's really well done.

With everything that's happened over the past few years I've been thinking about this thing called The Great Reset.

Contrary to conspiracy theory, I don't think it's contrived; the outcome of planning, finagling, and decades of waiting. Social and economic resets have happened repeatedly throughout known history. Great and less than great societies have come and gone due to natural disasters, disease, wars, cultural changes, and mismanagement, but extremely unlikely due to the well thought-out plot of a group of elites.

It won't surprise me if, here in the US, within the next few years, everyone below a certain income will be issued an EBT food card (Food Stamps on a debit card). And kicked around for several years now is the idea of a Universal Basic Income program (UBI), where every adult American gets a set amount of money from the government each month. I can see that happening soon, too. Initially it might be for homeless people only and become universal pretty soon afterward. In fact, I think the homeless issue is one of the things that's kept politicians from pushing for a UBI program more aggressively. Now, after everything that's happened the past 2 yrs, they might be thinking a lot of Americans are open to the idea....younger ones, at least.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 13, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, according to Dan, for world control to work perfectly there has to always be an enemy. "Example; on 9-11 it was Muslims, today is Russia."


This is where 'controlled' opposition comes in. I guess it's to balance things out. What is it yin yang.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 13, 2022)

Enemies are necessary to justify a nation's war machinery.


----------



## Tom 86 (Mar 13, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Think of all the disinformation the people of Russia have been fed for almost a century.


Same here in our Country.  A lot of misinformation is being passed around now by the Woke media.

George Soros, starts a lot of things like you say just because he's the richest guy in the world. I could go on about this guy but it would be political so I'll just leave it here.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 13, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> This is where 'controlled' opposition comes in. I guess it's to balance things out. What is it yin yang.


Do you think that's planned, though? ...by something like an Illuminati or a shadow gov't? 
Or is war and manipulation and greed on a large scale just humans being humans?


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 13, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Do you think that's planned, though? ...by something like an Illuminati or a shadow gov't?
> Or is war and manipulation and greed on a large scale just humans being humans?


Think it's both. The domestic gang wars are perfect example of humans being humans. And there's more or other powerful people not in government ie the money people.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 13, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> Same here in our Country.  A lot of misinformation is being passed around now by the Woke media.
> 
> George Soros, starts a lot of things like you say just because he's the richest guy in the world. I could go on about this guy but it would be political so I'll just leave it here.


But here we can find opposing arguments. We can go on the world-wide web and find actual data. We have options.

In the *old* Soviet Union/the USSR, newspapers and television were state-run media. Nothing was printed or televised that didn't come directly from the government. 

And over the past several days, Putin has gradually shut down the people's access to Radio-Free Europe, has limited their access to the web, and has again taken over what gets printed in the news and reported on TV.


----------



## todalake (Mar 13, 2022)

Somewhere we went from having opposing views to calling other side fake news.    I think hearing two sides about an issue is a heck of lot better than just calling other side information fake and rejecting it totally.   I may not agree with other side but I will listen and try to understand their side.   But calling the other information fake shuts off all dialogue between the two sides.   And I think we know where this started.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 13, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Think it's both. The domestic gang wars are perfect example of humans being humans. And there's more or other powerful people not in government ie the money people.


What's been happening globally the past, say, 4 decades _does_ look like a grand scheme, but I don't think it is. Like, I don't think anyone expected this invasion of Ukraine until just before it happened, and I don't think anyone except Putin was behind it. However, I do expect certain "elites" to take advantage of it. Someone always profits off of war.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 21, 2022)

I tried to watch the video Dan sent you but it was not!!! created for people with visually triggered migraines.   

I did, however, watch his video about companies leaving Russia.   The video begins as he and his wife are driving to a mall.  He starts by saying: "Today we are going to show you what brands or companies are leaving Russia or have already left our country. We don't watch news, we don't know about this, just people in Russia, they said that some companies have left or are leaving our country.  And we're going to see this by our eyes."  ...He's really dumbing it down compared to his OP message to you...  He's playing to a different audience on youtube ...the ones he calls 'Adorables' 

On into the video, they're in the mall and stop at each closed store where there's a standard mall placard that says something like "This store is temporarily closed..."  He films inventory still visible through the windows of each of the stores.   Based on the "temporarily closed" message on the placards and the merchandise still in stores, he ends up by saying the companies are hypocrites ...that they haven't really left Russia but are waiting "on something."Then he asks: "What they waiting? It is the key question."   He's very indignant at this point, looking straight into the camera.  Then goes on to say the stores will be replaced by Russian companies.  

That's the last video I'll watch since each click on a youtuber's video earns them money.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 21, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> I tried to watch the video Dan sent you but it was not!!! created for people with visually triggered migraines.
> 
> I did, however, watch his video about companies leaving Russia.   The video begins as he and his wife are driving to a mall.  He starts by saying: "Today we are going to show you what brands or companies are leaving Russia or have already left our country. We don't watch news, we don't know about this, just people in Russia, they said that some companies have left or are leaving our country.  And we're going to see this by our eyes."  ...He's really dumbing it down compared to his OP message to you...  He's playing to a different audience on youtube ...the ones he calls 'Adorables'
> 
> ...


It's hard to watch Dan and other Russian youtubers complaining about or dismissing the closure of businesses like Ikea and McDonalds while their Ukrainian neighbors are fighting and dying, losing all their worldly goods, and in some cases even their children. I understand that a huge majority of the Russian people are uninformed, but it's still repugnant.

I sent Dan an *informative* email and he wrote back "My friend, you must not talk about this kind [of] things. This can make very serious troubles for me and for my family. ... We love you."

I sent him my love and told him I will write again when the "troubles" are over. We've always only written each other 3 to maybe 5 times a year, on holidays or other special occasions, so I'm sure he was cool with that. Plus a lot of their internet messenger services are supposed to be shut down soon.


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 19, 2022)

Have you guys look at this?






Dan never talks about his real daytime job, and where the money to build his new house on his parents land came from.
He Shure know enough English to make granted, a small part of his income from his website.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 19, 2022)

Well so much for the not so secret shadow government of the not so secret shadow government wannabees that post the dates of their not so secret Shadow government meetings. DUHHH.

www.bilderbergmeetings.org

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/3773019.stm

www.outsiderclub.com/report/who-really-controls-the-world/1032






I even question these sources as having the inside scoop on the real global power elite.

www.outsiderclub.com/report/who-really-controls-the-world/1032

www.quora.com/Who-controls-the-world-Which-groups-or-organizations-belief-systems-or-world-views-control-the-world-In-what-ways-and-to-what-extent

www.quora.com/Who-are-the-families-that-control-most-of-the-world-today

https://mhkeehn.tripod.com/161109WhoReallyControlsTheWorld.pdf

www.worldcat.org/title/richest-man-who-ever-lived-the-life-and-times-of-jacob-fugger/oclc/965139738

www.sarajevotimes.com/five-families-ruling-world-centuries

www.carnegieendowment.org/2008/03/24/superclass-global-power-elite-and-world-they-are-making-pub-20002

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wealthiest_families


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 19, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> Have you guys look at this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was interesting to see the breakdown for monetizing his YouTube videos. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 19, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> Have you guys look at this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind bothering, go to his channel and watch his first several videos. It's obvious he's just a down to earth guy living a simple life.

It's very possible the Russian gov't made him an offer he couldn't refuse (I'll watch the video later)


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

I like Dan, there also is life in Russia, Svetlana from Russia etc, etc.
I still enjoy everyone's videos, and I am sure everyone makes a buck or two from 'em, my only complaint is "how come it doesn't occur to me in the first place!"

A long time ago I decided better not to find out what's behind and how much they make, as long as I just watch, no need for me to be a patron or donate, charity behgings at home and I have a lot of relatives older ones that can use my help directly rather than subscribe to others I don't know anything about.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

todalake said:


> Somewhere we went from having opposing views to calling other side fake news.


Eventually people find out it is all fake news,   both or all sides.   On purpose.   

Just like the lawyers etc etc et al decades ago who had videos online for previous private/local disclosures - 
even at court, EVERYONE LIES.   The point is just don't get caught.  Everyone knows and expects everyone to lie.

When someone , rare indeed,  comes along who does not lie,  everyone else is either disbelieving, or in shock that someone would dare to expose the lies.  Then the one telling the truth is , one way or another, silenced.



AnnieA said:


> As for financial institutions controlling much of the world ...sure they do.


Yes,  known for centuries now.   Not new news,  but forgotten conveniently,  or people brainwashed to not know this.


AnnieA said:


> For all that's wrong with it, it's still better than anything anyone else has going.


Well,  there is a better way,  but so few ever see,  it is rare on earth for centuries,  actually hardly ever has anything else better been realized;   but just knowing something better is available, truthfully,  may help some, to start searching.


AnnieA said:


> I can't thing of any current form of government that isn't controlled at the top by some sort of elite or the other, nor can I think of one throughout history.



The whole world does not want you to know ,  so like everyone else,  you won't know, ever,  unless thru diligent and honest searching you happen to find a famous pearl in an overgrown weedy lot.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 20, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> I like Dan, there also is life in Russia, Svetlana from Russia etc, etc.
> I still enjoy everyone's videos, and I am sure everyone makes a buck or two from 'em, my only complaint is "how come it doesn't occur to me in the first place!"
> 
> A long time ago I decided better not to find out what's behind and how much they make, as long as I just watch, no need for me to be a patron or donate, charity behgings at home and I have a lot of relatives older ones that can use my help directly rather than subscribe to others I don't know anything about.
> ...


I finally watched the video. I thought it was going to say he earns $$ from the Russian gov't to "lie" sometimes. 

For youtube income, he's not really making that much. Some successful youtubers make 6 digits annually, some much, much more. But his money goes far in Russia....or, it did until recently. Viewers send him gifts, too; mostly clothes, books, and supplies for his daughter, but also teas, kitchen gadgets and t-shirts and stuff for him and his wife. That helps a lot, especially now.

I watch some of the other Russian youtubers you mentioned and a few others, too. It's really interesting.


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> I like Dan, there also is life in Russia, Svetlana from Russia etc, etc.
> I still enjoy everyone's videos, and I am sure everyone makes a buck or two from 'em, my only complaint is "how come it doesn't occur to me in the first place!"
> 
> A long time ago I decided better not to find out what's behind and how much they make, as long as I just watch, no need for me to be a patron or donate, charity behgings at home and I have a lot of relatives older ones that can use my help directly rather than subscribe to others I don't know anything about.
> ...


Respectfully,by the way, how much is this blog making? Lol!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I watch some of the other Russian youtubers you mentioned and a few others, too. It's really interesting.




dah


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

This is my first blog I actually entered, and all of you guys are really very interesting individuals, and keep the blogs very respectful as answers go, let's keep agreeing on disagreeing you guys Rock!


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> dah


Lol!


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I finally watched the video. I thought it was going to say he earns $$ from the Russian gov't to "lie" sometimes.
> 
> For youtube income, he's not really making that much. Some successful youtubers make 6 digits annually, some much, much more. But his money goes far in Russia....or, it did until recently. Viewers send him gifts, too; mostly clothes, books, and supplies for his daughter, but also teas, kitchen gadgets and t-shirts and stuff for him and his wife. That helps a lot, especially now.
> 
> I watch some of the other Russian youtubers you mentioned and a few others, too. It's really interesting.


I know right, think about it; the entire world would be much better (or boring) (take your side) if we all could get along, and lately if a 5 foot 3 troll (but, whose measuring?) who has a Napoleon complex ( who by the way was, according to wiki 5 foot 7 and taller than Vlad the mad) (ok, I am leaving Napoleon out of this comment) spoiling it for everybody!


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Eventually people find out it is all fake news,   both or all sides.   On purpose.
> 
> Just like the lawyers etc etc et al decades ago who had videos online for previous private/local disclosures -
> even at court, EVERYONE LIES.   The point is just don't get caught.  Everyone knows and expects everyone to lie.
> ...


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

Jeff you are right!

Thanks to all predecessors of fake news and fake this and fake that, it's harder to navigate our own personal life without hitting a wall that's going to bounce you lord knows where.
Ah, lies.

"It's a wonderful lie, I still go by on those".


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> The animators did an excellent job of visualizing their message. I don't agree with the message, but it's really well done.
> 
> With everything that's happened over the past few years I've been thinking about this thing called The Great Reset.
> 
> ...


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

We are getting closer to a "Soylent Green" scenario day by day......cookies everyone?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> We are getting closer to a "Soylent Green" scenario day by day......cookies everyone?


fwiw,  fifty and more years ago pharmpuke in europe was buying stillborn or killed/dead fetuses from hospitals in the usa, 

processing the bodies,  and putting parts of them

in LOTIONS, CREAMS, SKIN SOFTENERS,  etc etc ectctct   sold in the united states.  It is likely still going on, only more.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> fwiw,  fifty and more years ago pharmpuke in europe was buying stillborn or killed/dead fetuses from hospitals in the usa,
> 
> processing the bodies,  and putting parts of them
> 
> in LOTIONS, CREAMS, SKIN SOFTENERS,  etc etc ectctct   sold in the united states.  It is likely still going on, only more.


Unless you have proof, I don't believe you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 20, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> We are getting closer to a "Soylent Green" scenario day by day......cookies everyone?


That depends on people, doesn't it? (reference intended)

Societies and their governments have come and gone since man's beginnings. A few were lost due to some cataclysmic event, but most self-destructed before reaching any sort of Soylent Green stage.


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Unless you have proof, I don't believe you.


At some point Jello companies were using pulverized whale bones to use on.....Jello.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> At some point Jello companies were using pulverized whale bones to use on.....Jello.


That's hardly the same thing ray.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Unless you have proof, I don't believe you.


The real story is that various university labs and scientific researchers were allowed to take tissue samples, as they do from deceased people of ALL ages, not to glean ingredients for people's daily use, but for medical research.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 20, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> At some point Jello companies were using pulverized whale bones to use on.....Jello.


And then, to save the whales, the Jello company made gelatin out of other stuff.


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> That's hardly the same thing ray.


Lol!
I know but had to throw it in the mix!
Mmmm! Mouth watering whale!


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> And then, to save the whales, the Jello company made gelatin out of other stuff.


True!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Unless you have proof, I don't believe you.


Until you learn the truth of it,  I don't expect you to.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> Lol!
> I know but had to throw it in the mix!
> Mmmm! Mouth watering whale!


Eskimos and Polar Bears love 'em.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> And then, to save the whales, the Jello company made gelatin out of other stuff.


I always thought it was bovine hoofs.


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Eskimos and Polar Bears love 'em.


Hey, if it's Eskimo and polar bear approved, it's good for me!
What's good for bossie, it's good for me and you....puffed grass!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Unless you have proof, I don't believe you.


thelifeinstitute.net › learning-centre › issues › fetal-experiments › fetal-collagen
Fetal Collagen - The Life Institute​The proteins were obtained from a postage stamp-sized rectangle of skin taken from a terminated 14-week old male fetus in Switzerland. Anti-abortion groups were particularly scandalized by the company's brazenness in defending the use of *aborted* tissue in beauty creams. Neocutis contends that harvesting the skin cells was responsible and ethical.

btw,  All you or anyone had to do was look for it.

thefederalist.com › 2021 › 04 › 15 › federal-government-caught-buying-fresh-flesh-of-aborted-babies-who-could-have-survived-as-preemies
FDA Caught Buying 'Fresh' Aborted Baby Body Parts From Dealer​Emails between FDA officials and ABR employees reveal disturbing conversations as they collaborate to buy and sell *aborted* *fetuses*. Records indicate ABR was paid $12,000 upfront per box of babies ...

www.washingtontimes.com › news › 2009 › nov › 3 › aborted-fetus-cells-used-in-anti-aging-products
Aborted fetus cells used in beauty creams - Washington Times​Nov 3, 2009A San Francisco cosmetics company has ignited an outcry among pro-lifers for including an unexpected ingredient in its anti-aging creams: skin-cell proteins from an *aborted* fetus.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 20, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> Lol!
> I know but had to throw it in the mix!
> Mmmm! Mouth watering whale!


Nothing wrong with whale. It's oil lighted our lamps for a long time and parts were used to smell nice and keep our skin soft and a lot of it was eaten. Why waste the bones?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I always thought it was bovine hoofs.


And horse/ equine/ hooves.

Hopefully after they were headed to the glue factory.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

Your sources are not balanced @Just Jeff.   All are anti-abortion or right wing leaning.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I always thought it was bovine hoofs.


No, I'm pretty sure it was whale cartilage. Hoofs are still used to make glue and other adhesives.


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

Yeah, Frank, I often get gello and jlue mixed up.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Nothing wrong with whale. It's oil lighted our lamps for a long time and parts were used to smell nice and keep our skin soft and a lot of it was eaten. Why waste the bones?


Ah,  can you imagine a beautiful woman clad in whale-skin attire ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Your sources are not balanced @Just Jeff.   All are anti-abortion or right wing leaning.


Knowledge gathered by the medical researchers I mentioned was used by producers of products like Jeff listed. It's true that, in some cases, some of these producers managed to buy tissue samples.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Your sources are not balanced @Just Jeff.   All are anti-abortion or right wing leaning.


No sources you have used are balanced either.  (and since when has the fda been anti-abortion). 
The purchases and uses are on the labels , or were on the labels,  and published 'receipts', work orders, purchases have been available to anyone online for decades.

Choose to believe whatever you choose, that's all anyone ever does,  and almost all source growing up through childhood and adulthood are 'fake'/ false news/ education/ info.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 20, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Ah,  can you imagine a beautiful woman clad in whale-skin attire ?


Seal skin made nice men's suits. Alligator skin nice wallets, purses and shoes.


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Seal skin made nice men's suits. Alligator skin nice wallets, purses and shoes.


Mmmm! Mouth watering alligator!


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> Mmmm! Mouth watering alligator!


I better leave to get lunch started, let's see whale or alligator?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> (and since when has the fda been anti-abortion).


I admit to skimming and not seeing that.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I admit to skimming and not seeing that.


I mostly skim or surf the web,  and hardly ever dig deep into anything or even more than a glance,  unless for some reason it seems warranted.   The deeper I look into most things,  the more errors there are, and it saddens me that almost all news about anything is that way.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> Vlad the mad


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

Sooooooo. Vlad the Mad Lad seems to be rattling other of his allies cages uh?






Boy, it's like being seated at a bad theater play and you can't leave 'cause the actors are so bad that it's actually, entertaining.
Hope you fellows and fellowettes like  mushrooms, the way things are going we could be eating nuclear mushrooms any day.

I am normally a charming, gracious and positive fellow but this situation is the closest we've been to have a few dances with the bear.

Other than that, life is beautiful!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 20, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> Sooooooo. Vlad the Mad Lad seems to be rattling other of his allies cages uh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I've read, the Kazahk people aren't at all happy with their prez. I doubt this improved his approval rating by very much.


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 20, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> From what I've read, the Kazahk people aren't at all happy with their prez. I doubt this improved his approval rating by very much.


Just like on the Dan Sheekoz post before, decades of USSR/Russia lying to their people and they not really being informed of what their government it's up to,it's what really benefits that government, people will not put a stop to what has always been going on external and internally.

I bet most Russian people want to live in peace and are really tired of the subjugation.


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 21, 2022)

Oh boy! 
To quote Michael Corleone, just when I think I'm out, they pull me back in.
Now there's a big mess between Lithuania and Russia.
Does anyone have some liquid paper?
Perhaps if we white out Kaliningrad from a Europe map there won't be problems anymore.
Peace please!


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm getting a tummy ache!
And so does Vlad...the mad Lad!
Hope everyone has a great day.
Ray.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> He said it was "no matter", that we have no control over it anyway, but that goodness would ultimately triumph over this evil.
> 
> Then he sent me a link to this incredible animated video. (13 minutes)


This is probably the weirdest thing I've ever seen and the sound track is mind numbing, but, what does it all mean ???  It is definitely dark and disturbing.  I did do a screen grab of one frame that I thought very clever:


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> Oh boy!
> To quote Michael Corleone, just when I think I'm out, they pull me back in.
> Now there's a big mess between Lithuania and Russia.
> Does anyone have some liquid paper?
> ...


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/jun/21/why-is-kaliningrad-row-russia-lithuania

"The bellicose language of retaliation from the Kremlin has gone up a gear. Moscow is blockading Ukrainian ports and creating a global food crisis that could kill millions. Russia’s security council chief, Nikolai Patrushev, said on Tuesday that there would be “serious consequences” for Lithuanians “in the near future”. The EU has called for calm and a diplomatic solution."

Putin does not want diplomatic solutions.  It's all about power and greed.  He must be stopped, because he will not stop at the Ukraine.  Making concessions to him will only embolden him, in my opinion.


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 21, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/jun/21/why-is-kaliningrad-row-russia-lithuania
> 
> "The bellicose language of retaliation from the Kremlin has gone up a gear. Moscow is blockading Ukrainian ports and creating a global food crisis that could kill millions. Russia’s security council chief, Nikolai Patrushev, said on Tuesday that there would be “serious consequences” for Lithuanians “in the near future”. The EU has called for calm and a diplomatic solution."
> 
> Putin does not want diplomatic solutions.  It's all about power and greed.  He must be stopped, because he will not stop at the Ukraine.  Making concessions to him will only embolden him, in my opinion.


I wholeheartedly agree, he must be stopped, I think our president has waited long enough, and I am grateful he has stopped and not get us in another war, but weather we intervene or not, I feel Putin is either way ready to keep attacking other countries and ready to use WMD's.  
Perhaps I am rushing to judgement, perhaps I am letting the situation get the best of me, but in this scenario, we have a 50/50 chance of not coming up that bad if we attack first?
My apologies, but on this occasion I rather be the first to throw a stone and hide my hand.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 21, 2022)

If it weren't for nuclear, we should have gone in, with NATO, at the very beginning.  We don't need WWIII.  Don't want full scale war over this.


----------



## raymondwallace (Jun 21, 2022)

Pepper said:


> If it weren't for nuclear, we should have gone in, with NATO, at the very beginning.  We don't need WWIII.  Don't want full scale war over this.


Agreed,
I am a pacifist, not afraid of confrontation, I speak softly but carry a big and heavy stick.
Murrmurr I watched the 13 minute video Dan sent you. Interesting, in my own interpretation of it I get it.
Greed, power control, the poisoning of society. That all been there, (I write this with the outmost respect to everybody including Dan.
We are all aware of the meaning of the video, but I truly a respectfully DN, I hope you are reading this and your English has improved. We get it, we had been aware of it since December 7 1941 and reminded on November 22 1963, September 11 2001 etc, etc, I get it, and wished a lot of people would get it, (not my intention to create a conspiracy theory blog) yeah there are a lot o times our society had and is been treated like children, and they keep us numbed with TV shows and other media to become obedient and not start riots, but we had shown we can get tired and we can wake up at any moment and create a revolution that will change our current situation, that is the difference between other's country and ours, others, are still being controlled by theirs, to the point that you are afraid to react and respond, no matter what's current here, we still all have tasted a little something called FREEDOM, of speech and of action, once you experience it you will be able to oppose tyranny and oppression, I invite you to try it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 21, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> This is probably the weirdest thing I've ever seen and the sound track is mind numbing, but, *what does it all mean ???*  It is definitely dark and disturbing.  I did do a screen grab of one frame that I thought very clever:


What I saw was corporate elites colluding with political elites to control a population by using diversions, various means of instant gratification, self-numbing substances, and "relieving them" of basic responsibilities. But part of the population has an epiphany; they discover the truth, recognize the evil, and defeat it.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2022)

The Ukraine has not been accepted into NATO as of yet.  If and when they are, we still won't know the depth of resolve of member nations.  It may be too little, too late.  It already is for so many people, both Ukrainian and Russian.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> What I saw was corporate elites colluding with political elites to control a population by using diversions, various means of instant gratification, self-numbing substances, and "relieving them" of basic responsibilities. But part of the population has an epiphany; they discover the truth, recognize the evil, and defeat it.


Thanks, Murrmurr - I was actually making a weak attempt at sarcastic humor.  But, did you pick up on the 'adam and eve,' tree of life, heaven and hell part toward the end? I guess that was to be the hopeful part.  Since I'm not religious, "The End" would come before this scene and be final.  Woe is me.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 21, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Thanks, Murrmurr - *I was actually making a weak attempt at sarcastic humor*.  But, did you pick up on the 'adam and eve,' tree of life, heaven and hell part toward the end? I guess that was to be the hopeful part.  Since I'm not religious, "The End" would come before this scene and be final.  Woe is me.


Oh. You'd think I'd have recognized that.  

I did recognize the biblical aspects of the video. Dan, the guy the OP is about, and who sent me the link, is devoutly religious, so the ending is obviously very affirming for him. 

" "The End" would come before this scene and be final. " Yeah, I read the Book of Revelations/New Testament, and _if I remember right_, the so-called final battle bx good and evil comes after the rapture and before the last judgement. Not being religious myself, I watched it from - shall we say - a more earthly perspective.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2022)

raymondwallace said:


> I wholeheartedly agree, he must be stopped, I think our president has waited long enough, and I am grateful he has stopped and not get us in another war, but weather we intervene or not, I feel Putin is either way ready to keep attacking other countries and ready to use WMD's.
> Perhaps I am rushing to judgement, perhaps I am letting the situation get the best of me, but in this scenario, we have a 50/50 chance of not coming up that bad if we attack first?
> My apologies, but on this occasion I rather be the first to throw a stone and hide my hand.


As long as the stone is aimed at the head!  In the thread about the 'looming' invasion, I posted an analogy.  To kill a rattle snake, it does no good to cut off the rattle.  You have to remove the head.  (Not exact wording, but...)


----------

